# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Máy cắt plasma cnc

## ducmoctx

Chào các bác
Em xin giới thiệu với các bác về dòng MÁY CẮT PLASMA CNC do công ty em chế tạo

ƯU THẾ CỦA MÁY CẮT PLASMA CNC DO CÔNG TY MTA SẢN XUẤT:
1 - Tốc độ di chuyển không tải nhanh lên tới 25m/phút. Năng suất gấp đôi, giá thành rẻ so với các máy bán trên thị trường.
2 - Sử dụng AC Servo của Nhật điều khiển vị trí nên đường cắt mịn, không xảy ra hiện tượng lỗi đường cắt do mất bước hoặc chạy không đúng vị trí.
3 - Máy được sử dụng hoàn toàn bằng ray trượt bi, trục Y chạy song mã nên cho độ chính xác cao
4 - Sử dụng hệ thống điều khiển công nghiệp chuyên dụng.
5 - Sử dụng remote điều khiển nên thao tác rất thuận tiện, nhanh, gọn.
6 - Sử dụng bộ THC điều khiển bằng AC Servo cho độ nhạy cao, phản ứng nhanh với độ mấp mô của phôi cắt.
7 - Hệ thống chống gãy mỏ bằng nam châm siêu từ tính tránh hiện tượng bị gãy mỏ cắt.
8 - Với bộ điều khiển công nghiệp, khi mất điện đột ngột, hệ thống lưu trữ vị trí đã cắt, khi có điện, chỉ cần một thao tác đơn giản (ấn F7) là có thể tiếp tục cắt lại vị trí đó nên không lo bị hỏng phôi, không mất thời gian dò lại vị trí đã cắt. Mặt khác hệ thống tự động dò góc lệch của phôi, có thể xoay đường cắt bất kỳ theo góc lệch của phôi nên không mất thời gian căn chỉnh tấm phôi.

ĐẶC ĐIỂM CỦA MÁY CẮT PLASMA CNC - OXYFUEL MA-PL1530F
Tốc độ chạy không tải lên tới 25m/phút. Giúp gia tăng hiệu suất cắt lên tới 30%.
Tốc độ cắt tối đa 11m/phút đảm bảo năng suất cắt đồng thời giảm giá thành dịch vụ.
Bộ điều khiển THC sử dụng tín hiệu số điều khiển động cơ AC servo nên đáp ứng nhanh, đảm bảo khoảng cách cố định từ vật liệu tới mỏ cắt, giúp đường cắt mịn và ít sai số hơn.
Thanh trượt vuông Đài Loan cho tốc độ và độ chính xác cao, chuyển động mượt mà, tuổi thọ lâu dài
Nguồn plasma Hypertherm (Mỹ) số 1 thế giới, bảo hành 2 năm. Nguồn có thể chạy liên tục trong môi trường công nghiệp, tốc độ cắt nhanh, chất lượng cắt tốt, ổn định. Nguồn có thể cắt được hầu hết các kim loại dẫn điện như sắt, inox, nhôm, đồng...
Động AC servo cho tất cả các trục, chất lượng vết cắt mịn do độ phân giải cao, không mất bước, tốc độ không tải cao.
Trục Z cho cắt Plasma độc lập với cắt Oxy fuel.
Bộ điều chỉnh chiều cao mỏ (THC) cắt độc lập cho cả cắt Plasma và Oxy/Gas
Bộ điều khiển từ xa không dây, tiện lợi cho việc vận hành.
Bàn cắt nước, cắt ngập phôi trong nước, chống cong vênh sản phẩm và giảm khói bụi ra môi trường
Máy được bảo hành 1 năm

THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT CỦA MÁY CẮT PLASMA CNC - OXYFUEL MA-PL1530F
1
Loại sản phẩm
Máy cắt kim loại plasma

2
Kích thước màn hình LCD
7.0 inch

3
Chiều rộng cắt hiệu quả (trục X)
1500mm

4
Chiều dài cắt hiệu quả (trục Y)
3000mm

5
Tốc độ không tải
25000mm / phút

6
Độ dày cắt Plasma
2 - 20mm (Phụ thuộc vào công suất nguồn plasma)

9
Bộ nâng hạ chiều cao mỏ
2 bộ (một bộ cho Plasma và 1 bộ cho Oxy Gas)

10
Chế độ điều khiển trục Y
Chạy song mã

11
Chế độ cắt
Plasma và Oxy Gas

12
Thiết bị đánh lửa
Thiết bị đánh lửa tự động

13
Thiết bị điều chỉnh độ cao
Bộ THC điều chỉnh kỹ thuật số

14
Truyền file
Hỗ trợ qua USB

15
Phần mềm
SheetCam, Autocad

18
Nguồn điện Plasma
Theo yêu cầu của khách hàng 1 pha hoặc 3 pha

19
Hệ thống  khí Plasma
Sử dụng khí nén

20
Áp suất không khí Plasma
Tối đa 0.8Mpa

21
Độ chính xác cắt
± 0.5mm

22
Sai số điều khiển
± 0.01mm

23
Nguồn điện hệ thống điều khiển
220V 50HZ

24
Công suất  định mức
1000W

25
Nhiệt độ làm việc
-10 ° C-60 ° C. Độ ẩm tương đối, 0-95%.






*MÁY CẮT CNC PLASMA - OXYFUEL MA-PL153012WFB-00 ĐƯỢC BÀN GIAO TẠI XƯỞNG CỦA KHÁCH HÀNG*



_Anh chủ đã mua Máy Cắt Plasma CNC của MTA, công việc phát đạt, anh quyết định mua tiếp Máy Cắt Plasma CNC_
_thứ 2 của MTA. Cảm ơn anh đã tin tưởng sử dụng và giới thiệu người quen đến mua máy của MTA_

_Sản phẩm do máy cắt cnc Plasma tạo ra cũng được khách hàng dùng làm vách trang trí cho_ _xưởng sản xuất,_ _tạo không_
_gian nhẹ nhàng, khoáng đãng cho nhà xưởng_

MỘT SỐ HÌNH ẢNH MÁY CẮT PLASMA CNC DO CÔNG TY MTA SẢN XUẤT: 






Bộ điều khiển công nghiêp có đầy đủ tính năng ưu việt nhất của bộ điều khiển dành cho máy CNC Plasma, dễ dàng sử dụng, tính ổn định cao.
Kho thư viện mẫu phong phú của bộ điều khiển máy cắt cnc plasma






Động cơ AC Servo của Nhật nên đường cắt mịn,không xảy ra hiện tượng lỗi đường cắt do mất bước hoặc chạy không đúng vị trí.
Nguồn Hypertherm cho tốc độ cắt nhanh, chất lượng cắt tốt, ổn định






Bộ điều khiển THC của robot3T kết hợp với động cơ AC servo nên đáp ứng nhanh, đảm bảo khoảng cách cố định từ vật liệu tới mỏ cắt.
Sử dụng thanh trượt bi, vitme bi độ cứng và độ chính xác cao, chuyển động mượt mà, tuổi thọ lâu dài. Trục Z sử bộ combo ray vuông, vitme bi tích hợp của Hàn Quốc cho Plasma và Oxy fuel độc lập.






Bộ điều khiển từ xa không dây, tiện lợi cho việc vận hành và thao tác.
Bàn cắt nước, chống cong vênh sản phẩm và khói bụi






Hệ thống chống gãy mỏ cắt sử dụng nam châm siêu từ tính. Khi gặp vật cản mỏ cắt sẽ dụng ra nên hạn chế tối đa được việc gãy mỏ cắt.
Chất lượng sản phẩm sắc nét, vết cắt mịn, đẹp và đồng đều.




Câu hỏi thường gặp:
Q1: Làm thế nào để chọn được máy cắt plasma cnc phù hợp?
Để chọn được máy cắt Plasma cnc phù hợp bạn cần trả lời câu hỏi:

- Bạn cắt vật liệu gì?- Chiều dày và kích thước tối đa của tấm vật liệu- Mục đích chính sử dụng máy plasma của bạn là gì


Q2: Máy Plasma có đi kèm với phần mềm gì?
       MTA cung cấp phần mềm  SheetCam, Autocad kèm theo máy


CÔNG TY TNHH HỆ THỐNG TỰ ĐỘNG MTA là công ty chuyên sản xuất Máy Cắt Plasma CNC. 
Với công nghệ vượt trội, chất lượng sản phẩm tốt, dịch vụ tốt, MTA đã dành được sự tin tưởng của quý khách hàng
MTA sử dụng các vật tư nhập khẩu từ Mỹ, Nhật, Đài Loan, cộng với đội ngũ kỹ thuật giỏi nên Máy Cắt Plasma CNC của MTA máy có tốc độ cắt nhanh, đường cắt mịn đẹp, năng suất làm việc cao, khẳng định vị thế của máy trên thị trường.
Quý khách có nhu cầu mua máy, vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Mộc 0939.256.266, website: https://cnc24h.com/

----------


## ducmoctx



----------


## ducmoctx



----------

